# Grosser kolbenwasserkäfer!



## HSV (19. Juni 2011)

Habe heute einen seltenen Fund gemacht.Dachte erst es wäre ein Gelbrand,war jedoch zu
gross und pechschwarz.Habe ihn gefangen und identifiziert.Es handelt sich um den 
Schwarzen,Grossen Kolbenwasserkäfer.Er ist der grösste Wasserkäfer in Europa mit einer
Länge von über 5 cm.Er wird in der Roten Liste auf Kategorie 1 geführt,vom Aussterben
bedroht.Er kommt überwiegend in vegetationsreichen Stillgewässern vor.Hier hält er sich
überwiegend im flachen Bereich auf und bewegt sich zwischen dichtem Pflanzenwuchs,
da er ein relativ schlechter Schwimmer ist.Die Larven sind ähnlich räuberisch wie die des
Gelbrand und werden ca. 7cm lang.Als __ Käfer ist er jedoch reiner Planzenfresser und damit
völlig ungefährlich.Der Käfer steht schon seit 1936 unter Naturschutz!!
Gruss aus Wörth
Tristan


----------



## jolantha (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grosser kolbenwasserkäfer!*

Tristan, was ist mal mit einem Bild von Deinem __ Käfer ?????:?


----------



## Andreas A. (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grosser kolbenwasserkäfer!*

Hallo Tristan,
ein wirklich bemerkenswerter Fund. Ich würde auch gerne ein Foto sehen.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## HSV (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grosser kolbenwasserkäfer!*

Hallo Leute,ein Bild folgt baldmöglichst!
Gruss Tristan


----------



## HSV (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grosser kolbenwasserkäfer!*

Hallo,wie versprochen die Bilder vom Grossen Kolbenwasserkäfer!


----------



## HSV (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grosser kolbenwasserkäfer!*

Hallo,dieses Exemplar ist noch nicht ganz ausgewachsen und misst ca. 4 cm.
Gruss aus Wörth
Tristan


----------



## Digicat (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grosser kolbenwasserkäfer!*

Servus Tristan

Danke fürs zeigen 
Danke für deine Geschichte


----------



## Andreas A. (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grosser kolbenwasserkäfer!*



HSV schrieb:


> Hallo,dieses Exemplar ist noch nicht ganz ausgewachsen und misst ca. 4 cm.



Hallo Tristan,
wachsen wird der aber nicht mehr. __ Käfer machen eine vollständige Verwandlung von Larve über Puppe zum ausgewachsenen Insekt durch. Ist der Käfer geschlüpft und ausgehärtet, wächst er nicht mehr. Aber 4 cm sind ja auch ganz ordentlich.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## ina1912 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grosser kolbenwasserkäfer!*

so einen ähnlichen habe ich bei mir neulich auch ein paarmal gesehen, leider immer zu kurz für ein foto. er ist auch riesig und pechschwarz, aber wenn ich mich recht nicht so ein längliches hinterteil, sondern eher rund und kompakt. jemand eine ahnung?
lg ina


----------



## Digicat (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grosser kolbenwasserkäfer!*

Servus Ina

__ Gelbrandkäfer ... 

Vielleicht wirst du hier fündig


----------



## Limnos (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grosser kolbenwasserkäfer!*

Hi

Solltet ihr mal z.-B. unter einem Seerosenblatt am Rand ein schwammartiges Gebilde (ca. 2 x1 cm)mit einem bis zu 3 cm langen Schnorchel bis über die Wassroberfläche finden, so ist dies das Gelege des Großen Kolbenwasserkäfers.

MfG.
Wolgang


----------



## ina1912 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grosser kolbenwasserkäfer!*

hallo helmut!

danke für den link! solche (zumindest ähnlichen ) larven habe ich jedenfalls auch schon gesehen. der __ gelbrandkäfer ist auch der einzige den ich kenne, den hatte ich ja auch zuerst im verdacht. es fehlt aber halt der gelbe rand....:?
lg ina


----------

